# Lost Jack Russell Terrier - Motherwell area



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all

Lost Jack Russell she is 8 years old, last seen on Nov 6th at around 8pm whilst for a walk and she slipped her leash. Last seen at the back of the Colleage near the DL Estate in the Motherwell. She is white with a brown head and black markings on her back. She also has a little chunk missing from 1 of her ears.

Please PM is you have any info on this family pet.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

have you got a picture of this dog?

what is her temperment like?

has she got a collar or has she been microchiped?

also have you added her to dog lost?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the dog lost site
DogLost

i would also suggest contacting the SSPCA in bothwell incase she is picked up by one of the inspectors


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

is there an update for this dog?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope she has been found


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope she will found her way back home. Please post pictures for us to help.


----------

